# tricky kidding



## 1crazybird (Mar 25, 2016)

My one doe who I believe is breed is showing signs that she is kidding. Only problem is she seems ready to kid then all signs stop. Her udders are visible and about a hand full. She should be due soon but she doesn't have any saddle bags. She shows signs of mucus then stops. Has anyone else experienced a doe that you couldn't tell if she was going to kid or did the same thing? Thank you for your insight in advance!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 25, 2016)

maybe @OneFineAcre , @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice will have some help for you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 25, 2016)

Do you have any idea when she was bred?
Has she kidded before?
Best indication if you don't know is how her udder fills
If it is just a handful then she probably has some time

And then checking her ligaments 
I don't look at any other "signs "


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 25, 2016)

I am not sure of the very day she was bred. This is her first pregnancy. Is it possible she is carrying one? I have checked her ligaments and she seems ready but for some reason I am not sure with her. Tricky girl. Lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 25, 2016)

I do look for other signs because there are some does that just don't "udder up" til actual kidding and birth. 

Singles from a FF often produce small udders. 

We look at the rump angle. It will go steep.
We feel for ligs.
We look at whether there is a "drop" on the right side.
Mucous is for us a little easier... our goats get mucous and go directly to kidding.... most people experience days of this. 

Stretching, going off by herself is normal for ours.


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 26, 2016)

I did notice her belly dropped. This girl has me so confused. Lol I will keep watching and see what happens. I know that I can even feel a baby kick at times so now we just wait. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 28, 2016)

Cinderella on Easter. I will put a new picture up in a few days. She has me searching my head!


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 28, 2016)

Just another from Easter.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 28, 2016)

She's a pretty girl!  Is she developing an udder yet?


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes but not much of one. The baby was moving something fearful today. It was awesome to see the movement!


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 28, 2016)

I am thinking though I see no discharge that she is getting closer. Her sides are bigger even though I swore she would have kidded already. Maybe she wasn't as far along as I thought. My buck lived in with my girls in their heat so I can only assume she played harder to get then my little clover. Lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 28, 2016)

Do you have an idea of the month?
She doesn't look anywhere ready. 
Can you get a top view?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 28, 2016)

1crazybird said:


> Yes but not much of one. The baby was moving something fearful today. It was awesome to see the movement!



I know, it's one of my favorite things about having pregnant goats - seeing and feeling a kid moving inside!


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 28, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Do you have an idea of the month?
> She doesn't look anywhere ready.
> Can you get a top view?


Clover had her baby four weeks ago. I thought they were breed in October together. But my husband is convinced it was November for Cinderella.


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 28, 2016)

These pictures was from this morning.


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 29, 2016)

I think that the suggestion that she is not as far along is right. She is getting bigger by the day. The baby is moving around alot, or maybe babies! Well the tricky girl is being watched! Lol


----------



## maritown (Mar 29, 2016)

Which side are you seeing movement on?  Babies will show on the right when behind the goat and movement on the left is most likely just regular rumen action


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 29, 2016)

It is on the right side of her.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm guessing she is four months along (my Mini-Lamancha doe started having fetal movement when she was barely four months bred), and has a single. Your doe isn't very big, but neither was one of my goats who ended up having twins.


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 29, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> I'm guessing she is four months along (my Mini-Lamancha doe started having fetal movement when she was barely four months bred), and has a single. Your doe isn't very big, but neither was one of my goats who ended up having twins.


I think she is about four months too. She is getting bigger by the day. She is acting a little different as well. I don't mind how many as long as it is healthy! I love both bucks and does! ⬅ kid. Lol


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 30, 2016)

Nothing yet. Lol I love to take pictures but never thought I would be taking so many of a goats hind.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 30, 2016)

Have you noticed her udder growing at all?


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes just not alot. I noticed a bit of dried mucus today. She also injured her front right leg somehow so now she is confined to our birthing area so I can keep a better eye on things. She is so mad at me. But she will have to live with it.


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, she looks thinner today. Her udders are slowly getting bigger and she is eating really well. No movement today in her belly. Praying if she does kid it will be Thursday. I have stuff to do the next couple days and it is supposed to be freezing. I am so eager to see the baby! Wth. She seems fine in every way. No sign of trouble but no sign of this kid...


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 5, 2016)

Today or tomorrow... she has a lot of mucus and is acting worried. She always has been my worried girl but it is on overdrive! Not only is she tricky in kidding but it is next to impossible to keep her contained. I think I have her now. Lol I hope. Baby/babies on the way!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 5, 2016)

Good luck, hope it all goes smoothly!!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 5, 2016)

Please keep us updated!  I hope all goes well.


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 5, 2016)

Sure will! So far she has busted down a wall and a gate. I just let her lose in a pen. Man she is a pain. Lol I gave her extra feed and treats. Off to the store. She has the entire herd going nuts. You would think I am killing her. She is confined for the moment but we will see when I get back. Aaaahhhh! Lol


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 5, 2016)

Maybe she'll kid while you're gone.


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 5, 2016)

I hope so!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 6, 2016)

How is she today?


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 6, 2016)

Nothing yet, but her udders and belly are tighter and her ligaments are gone completely! She also will not eat. She is quite and withdrawn. Maybe tonight, hopefully!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 7, 2016)

Heading out to check on her, children are of to school and dressed for the day. Time to take care of the critters! Fingers crossed!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 7, 2016)

No kid but we do have a long string of mucus!!! Woo whoo!!!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 7, 2016)

Yay! 

 hoping for an easy delivery!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 7, 2016)

for a smooth kidding!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 7, 2016)

Can you believe nothing is going on. She seems fine, just quite. She was pushing her head on me and stretching. I am literally second guessing myself and her. Lol 
Is it possible for goats to have a false pregnancy!? 
Her udders are bagged up and I know I saw mucus string this morning. Aaaahhhh! I am worried that she may need some help but she seems fine so far. Sleepless night tonight. 
Someone told me there is something I can give her to help her along. Not that I want to push it but just wondering if it is true?


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes it is possible for them to have false pregnancy. I don't think she would have mucus if it was false though but hopefully someone with more experience will come on and let you know cause I don't know too much lol. And I think there is something that will help with pushing labor along if you know or find out what let me know!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 7, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> Yes it is possible for them to have false pregnancy. I don't think she would have mucus if it was false though but hopefully someone with more experience will come on and let you know cause I don't know too much lol. And I think there is something that will help with pushing labor along if you know or find out what let me know!


Will do!


----------



## maritown (Apr 8, 2016)

Breathe!   Everything sounds completely fine and normal.  Yes, there are meds that induce labor but there is no reason to do so when she is not distressed.  She hasn't started pushing.  Until she hits 'hard labor' and pushes continuously, there isn't really a time frame for her progress as every doe is different!  I've had does who bag up and lose there plug an hour before kidding and I've had does goop and bag up slowly a month before.  Ligs come and go so until they are gone continously she is probably fine 
Just check her as you have been but everything sounds normal, does looove to make you second guess and worry for as long as possible


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 8, 2016)

maritown said:


> Breathe!   Everything sounds completely fine and normal.  Yes, there are meds that induce labor but there is no reason to do so when she is not distressed.  She hasn't started pushing.  Until she hits 'hard labor' and pushes continuously, there isn't really a time frame for her progress as every doe is different!  I've had does who bag up and lose there plug an hour before kidding and I've had does goop and bag up slowly a month before.  Ligs come and go so until they are gone continously she is probably fine
> Just check her as you have been but everything sounds normal, does looove to make you second guess and worry for as long as possible


Thank you for the encouragement! I checked her this morning and everything is the same. She ate up a storm and then went back to trying to get my attention. Lol no ligaments. Udders bagged. Mucus showing. Sunk in hips. Driving me crazy! Lol 
Off to do my earns for this morning, maybe I will have a surprise when I get home! Praying now!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 8, 2016)

Hang in there!!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 8, 2016)

Just as an aside, I believe it was @babsbag who has said she has one (or more) does who have held out to like day 162 (or was it 164?) Something like that... Anyway, She (your doe) might just want to make sure that bun is completely done before she finally lets it out of the oven, while continuing to make you crazy at the same time.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 8, 2016)

It was a few years ago and even I don't remember but I know it was past 161, I want to say 163.  Drove me nuts.


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 10, 2016)

Nothing! Just nothing!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry the pictures are dark. My phone doesn't have flash. I can feel a hove but no movement tonight. Idk... Still mucus and udders look like they are going to burst. All signs point to any minute still. Ugh!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 11, 2016)

I am still waiting for one of my does to kid. She was due today, and this morning her belly was bigger then I have ever seen it before. Her udder was also fuller and tighter than usual, and she kept pawing the ground and then laying down - she kept this up for awhile. Whenever I came outside (I was watching from the window for some time) she would act like nothing was wrong. This evening, still no new kids, and she looks and acts completely fine. I'll have to see what tomorrow brings. 

Good luck with your girl and I hope it's soon!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 11, 2016)

Same for you! I can see the baby moving into position and movement in her hips. She just went and laid down. I am going to let her be for now.


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 12, 2016)

She is arching her back and not even nibbling food. She is chewing her cud, so I know she is okay. She is Pawling the ground and every once and awhile she is pausing and spacing out. I believe we really are in active labor!!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 12, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> I am still waiting for one of my does to kid. She was due today, and this morning her belly was bigger then I have ever seen it before. Her udder was also fuller and tighter than usual, and she kept pawing the ground and then laying down - she kept this up for awhile. Whenever I came outside (I was watching from the window for some time) she would act like nothing was wrong. This evening, still no new kids, and she looks and acts completely fine. I'll have to see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> Good luck with your girl and I hope it's soon!


Anything on going on, on your end of goat heaven?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 13, 2016)

1crazybird said:


> Anything on going on, on your end of goat heaven?



Yes! Last night around 6:00 I locked Kendall up because it was going to rain hard most of the night, and I thought she would surely kid soon. At about 9:00 p.m. I went out and checked on her, felt for her ligaments - which I could barely feel - then I tried to feel her kids, and yep, I could feel them, so I thought "well, she won't kid tonight because I can still feel her kids (somewhere on this forum someone said that you can't feel kids kicking or anything for a few days before the doe kids)!" 

This morning when I went out there she had two little kids with her! One doeling and one buckling.  They are just soooo pretty - I'll get pictures as soon as I can! 

How's your doe?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 13, 2016)

Here are the pictures:

The doeling, Midge:



 
And the buckling, Eddie:


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 13, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 13, 2016)

Fantastic! Grats!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 13, 2016)

Aw, I love them! 
Nope nothing yet. I don't understand. I thought for sure yesterday. She stopped eating and was just laying around and arching her back when she did get. The baby moved at times but nothing. Today she is eating and acting like nothing is wrong. She better go soon. Life is about to get real crazy for me. Our business is up and running for the season and my sons best friend is in chop. He is six! I am taking the rest of the crew so mom and dad can be at the hospital and work. They don't know why his body is failing. The other five don't really know about it either. Just sad but I have faith in God. He has a plan and all I can do is pray. 
Anyway sorry for venting. 
Nothing yet but I pray soon. And as soon as I know you all will know! Lol


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 14, 2016)

So the baby is up in the canal for sure! He or she kicked me when I pushed a little on her belly. It looked as if the kid disappeared from her side all together. 
Though she is still eating and comfortable. My friend at bible study today said maybe the other night she was having a hard time going bm. Lol she is a goatie and for years. She prompted me to go check the baby to see if it was moving. Like said she is. Thank God. Well though frustrated I have just excepted that this is what it is. Lol


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 16, 2016)

Anything yet?


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 16, 2016)

Nope! My friend stopped over to check her out yesterday. She says any day now. Lol, I told her I have been thinking the same thing for a month. Well when something new happens I will let you know!!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 17, 2016)

IT'S A BOY!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 17, 2016)

I will get more pictures very soon, just haven't had time. He looks just like dad, blue eyes and all!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 17, 2016)

Momma is doing great and she is such a sweet momma! She keeps talking to him.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 17, 2016)

Just a single then? Grats regardless! Glad momma and son are doing well.


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 17, 2016)

One big boy!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 17, 2016)

With big ears! Lol


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 17, 2016)

Congrats!  He looks good sized!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats on the big boy! He is so cute!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 19, 2016)

He's a cutie, and I just love those ears...  Glad everything went well!


----------

